# Mel Gibson: His career has ended



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2006)

Rob Shneider said he wouldn't work with him. Obviously Rob is a A class top grossing actor who Mel has often casted or intended for him to play the role of Jesus Christ for Passion 2. 

It must be a sad day for Mel.....

HAHAHAHA

Seriously, imo, Rob Shneider is being worse than Mel. Mel made a mistake, he was drunk. Rob is exploiting anti-semetism for some publicity. A disgrace to all Jews.

Anyway, on a serious note, will this fiasco be the end of Mel's career? I doubt it, but it may be a serious blow. Obviously people are too stupid to accept an apology. Personally, I think Anti-semitism is overrated. I don't get why Jews(No, the world) seem to think Jews are the only ones getting persecuted. I mean....shit, at one point, every religion has been persecuted, often worse than the Jews. 

I've heard anti Christian(muslim) comments from Goerge Carlin, Howard Stern, and Adam Carolla, but I've never heard the media peep about them. They were sober too, they did it out of spite.

Oh well, the only reason this shit is going on is because Mel did the "Passion of the Christ",and Christians are the most persecuted people in media.

Er, I'm ranting.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 4, 2006)

his career was over when he made a shitty christ movie...


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, that's what makes it interesting. What exactly would prompt a drunk man to spout anti-semitic words ? Occassionally, in altered states of consciousness, it isn't unusual for people to reveal certain aspects of themselves that they wouldn't with more control over their cognitive faculties. Am I saying Gibson hates Jews ? Not necessarily, but more than likely the media has taken a "loose lips, sink ships" approach and it isn't implausible to assume that there could be some truth in a drunken ramble. Certainly it is a sticky situation for one to find themselves in, especially Gibson given his history as a devout Catholic and that certain movie that first planted the thought of him being anti-semitic. Apparently ABC pulled his "Holocaust" series and his "Apocalypto" movie has been put on delay, which means a lot more than Schneider expressing his outrage. That is, indeed, bad news for Gibson. But given that this is his first offense, nothing really major will ever come of it and his apology will serve as more than enough to ensure that this doesn't have any long-term ramifications.

And you really can't compare Gibson to people like Carlin or Stern; those are completely different kettles of fish. Being dumbasses is part of their image and how they make their bread, but it isn't with the more "wholesome" Gibson. If he didn't apologize, it would have been a major blow for his career as he'd be affirming that he is anti-semitic regardless of whatever reason he'd have.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't think his career is over.  His career will be diminished meaning he won't be in any big movies for quite some time until people get over it. 

Look at Charlie Sheen he was in a lot of gret movies before he hired a prostitue and where is he now?  He still does films but not any big ones except Scary Movie and a few mini-ones.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Aug 4, 2006)

he made a new movie, i saw a poster for it, called something like apocalyptic or something...

will have to wait and see that first, I could care less what he says, just that he's a hypocrite, saying he's not anti-semetic, then saying anti-semetism remarks....that's what i hate most about him right now.


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> his career was over when he made a shitty christ movie...



i also agree with him


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Aug 5, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> his career was over when he made a shitty christ movie...




I resent that with a passion. that was a great movie and it help alot of people.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 5, 2006)

4OkageOfTheLeaf said:
			
		

> I resent that with a passion. that was a great movie and it help alot of people.




fine fine fine, if seeing a man being whipped till blood comes out makes you believe more in a fictional character than normally, im all for it...just dont make me sit through shit again...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2006)

That movie is bullshit, PAssion...we all know jesus is black...fucking racist bastard


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Aug 5, 2006)

^ yup...a black jew....Um....ok?





			
				BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> fine fine fine, if seeing a man being whipped till blood comes out makes you believe more in a fictional character than normally, im all for it...just dont make me sit through shit again...




It made people realise what Jesus went through.


----------



## az0r (Aug 5, 2006)

He will come back from the depths of hell XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 6, 2006)

4OkageOfTheLeaf said:
			
		

> ^ yup...a black jew....Um....ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, Jesus and everyone else THAT WAS FUCKING CRUCIFIED BY THE ANCIENT ROMANS!

so why should i give a shit about just one of them...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 6, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> yes, Jesus and everyone else THAT WAS FUCKING CRUCIFIED BY THE ANCIENT ROMANS!
> 
> so why should i give a shit about just one of them...


QFT.

And at least Jesus, reportedly, got a Get-Out-Of-Death free card.

And this won't end Mel's career, if anything he'll just make his own bad movies in languages that no one speaks and a good portion of people will somehow go and watch these movies, thus perpetuating the cycle of Mel Gibson's Shitty Movies.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 6, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I don't think his career is over.  His career will be diminished meaning he won't be in any big movies for quite some time until people get over it.
> 
> Look at Charlie Sheen he was in a lot of gret movies before he hired a prostitue and where is he now?  He still does films but not any big ones except Scary Movie and a few mini-ones.


this is an interesting issue.  Hollywood is overwhelmingly Jewish, and he would be blacklisted and finished normally.  But he does have alot of money and independent film capabilities, so he won't be finished yet.  Others won't work with him though, and he'll be villified and libeled in the "jewish guilt trip media" for the remainder of his career.

As for Charlie Sheen, he was always trash, a druggy and all together disgusting.  His career seemed to be over at 2 points, his problems with his wife denish richards.  And his comments about 9/11 possibly being faked.  I think the latter is the bigger catastrophe in his career.  Shortly after he said that his wife left him officially, made all kinds of accusations about abuse and his interest in child porn.  He's pretty much toast in conventional media.

That's why I said in the NF Cafe, wait till somebody inevitably levels pedo charges against Mel for his carreer to be through.


----------



## inumike (Aug 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> That movie is bullshit, PAssion...we all know jesus is black...fucking racist bastard



of corrce he is black man but mel is ether retarted or fucking crazy for jesus being white


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

4OkageOfTheLeaf said:
			
		

> ^ yup...a black jew....Um....ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ok and tell me one person who has that light skin from the middle east. Plus it's been told he was dark by many...read information not the fucking bible


----------



## UtahCrip (Aug 6, 2006)

people act like they never said some wild shit when drunk and in a cop car. mel's career aint over. what was the last move he was in anyways?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> people act like they never said some wild shit when drunk and in a cop car. mel's career aint over. what was the last move he was in anyways?


Paparazzi I believe, though it was a small part that was his last.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 7, 2006)

truthfully, ever since Lethal Weapon, he hasnt had much of a career....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 7, 2006)

Braveheart wasn't that bad.  ANd MAcbeth was good too


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 7, 2006)

forgot Brtaveheart...but other than those two, cant think of anything remotely amazing...


----------



## Booster Beetle (Aug 7, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> Oh well, the only reason this shit is going on is because Mel did the "Passion of the Christ",and Christians are the most persecuted people in media.



Heh, now pull the other one.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2006)

everyone is saying that he is being hypocritical but it is better than him coming right out and saying, "yeah, i dislike jews".


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2006)

Who cares, they act like he's the only racist dude around. To be honest who really likes jews but jews themselves?


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Who cares, they act like he's the only racist dude around. To be honest who really likes jews but jews themselves?



There's nothing wrong with Jewish people... Or any other race/religion/etc for that matter...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with Jewish people... Or any other race/religion/etc for that matter...


Didn't say there was, but who really gives a fuck? That's my point


----------



## Sho (Sep 1, 2006)

The thing is, Mel could make any movie he wants since he's an independent film maker.  He made that movie Paparrazzi I believe, and he made Passion.  

But it's true that this definitely negatively affected him.  I was reading the magazine the other day, and it was saying how the studio company (I think Fox) that's publishing his latest movie ("Apocalyptic" or something) is now worried about the box office returns, when before they were confident because of the success of the Passion.  

Besides the stuff about the Jews, he was also saying some crap about how he owned Malibu or something like that, so that obnoxiousness is definitely gonna turn some people off.  If he never got drunk off his ass and said all that stuff, he wouldn't be facing what he is today, so he only has himself to blame for it. ;/


----------



## Hardjacket (Sep 1, 2006)

It doesn't matter if his career is over or not, whether you loved it or hated it passion grossed millions of dollars and a good ol slice of that went into uncle mels pocket.  

So he doesn't like Jews...so what? Jews don't like anyone but their own really, or people with money.

After the Jews cried out saying passion was anti-semetic, tough; the truth hurts doesn't it? Whether you believe Jesus was the Messiah or just some poor bloke that was crucified is irrelevant the fact is someone was nailed to a bit of wood by the Romans on request from the Jews.

Stop crying about it, all races/religions did terrible things during their history, all though I have yet to encounter a religion that does more moaning than the jews.

Anyway Mel Gibson obviously hates the English (Braveheart, The patriot) so fuck him.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it matter?  No.  Passion of the Christ made enough money to feed 5 generations of the entirety of the African continent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2006)

If Mel does harber anti-semetic feelings, he does not let it affect the way he treats them.

He casted Monica Bellucci(a jew) as Mary Magdeline. He apparently is a huge fan of the three stooges, who were Jews. Jay Leno said he had known Mel for awhile and Mel never acted any differently around Jews.

Plus, Mel said it was wrong.

We can't always helped being raised with certain biases, but as long as you know they are wrong, what's the problem?

Unless you get drunk...........

and Passion didnt end his career. It got the right reviews and made quite enough money to interest people.....


----------



## sonnie_skies (Sep 1, 2006)

His career isn't over but it's definitely been dealt a blow that will influence every other film in his future.  I don't think he'll be blacklisted but he alienated a lot of people.


Personally, I don't think he really needed the booze to say all that crap.  It was probably on the tip of his tongue when he was sober.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

But if anyone else said this who wasn't famous would anyone care? Nope


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> But if anyone else said this who wasn't famous would anyone care? Nope



To be fair, if anyone famous does/says anything that isn't on a public stage, chances are nobody would care. Certainly there were factors that worked against Gibson, but even if someone like, say, Ashlee Simpson were to say something like Hardjacket's post, the media would be on it, though to a lesser degree.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 1, 2006)

Hat Hair said:
			
		

> To be fair, if anyone famous does/says anything that isn't on a public stage, chances are nobody would care. Certainly there were factors that worked against Gibson, but even if someone like, say, Ashlee Simpson were to say something like Hardjacket's post, the media would be on it, though to a lesser degree.


Shit is stupid. I want fame like that...do i gotta go on the news and say "Fuck Jews" too?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 2, 2006)

i actually thought apocolyptic looked pretty good...


----------



## Jun'ichi (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, It's not like Mel Gibson hasn't enough talent, so I figure his career isn't over unless he wants it to be...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2006)

sonnie_skies said:
			
		

> His career isn't over but it's definitely been dealt a blow that will influence every other film in his future.  I don't think he'll be blacklisted but he alienated a lot of people.
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't think he really needed the booze to say all that crap.  It was probably on the tip of his tongue when he was sober.



You shouldn't speculate. And the fact that he was saying that, when he never had a problem before(with the exception of the Passion), shows that he has booze to thank for that.

Even Dr. Phil pointed out that what you say when doesn't necessarily reflect your inner feelings. Jeez, the first thing people say when asked if they are drunk is "No, I'm not drunk"(not necessarily in those exact words). It just disorients you as well as makes you unreanonable, whether with yourself or others.

Another example is how often people get drunk and wake up with some ugly/fat person. Does that mean that deep inside they wanted to screw them? 

Nevertheless, I do think if something like that is on your mind it can come out the wrong way. Maybe Mel was fed up with the deal in Israel and was pissed off. Hell, his words STRONGLY implied this("Jews causing fucking wars or something). Add the heavy effects of booze and you got his rant.

It should also be noted that Mel has had a past with booze, and in fact, has been seen drinking with Jews in the past, yet I've never heard any past history on that. The only controversy was "Passion" and his dads comments. 

There is more evidense to suggest he is not anti-semetic than there is to support it.


----------

